# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  The lifelong lucid dreamer?

## Bobblehat

First of all, I know a few people can get quite uppity about people trying new ways to attain lucidity and are opposed to any attempts to find "shortcuts". I think that trying different things is a healthy attitude myself, and of course, even if experiments don't work they still have the benefit of keeping lucidity at the forefront of your mind while you're creating them.

This idea is a based on a thought experiment: that when I go into a dream - be it lucid or non-lucid - I'm not necessarily the person that went to bed; for example, in dreams I'm often the person I was twenty years ago: with the friends I had then, going to the places I went to then, with the same hopes and fears (often naive ones that I laugh at today) I had then.

My idea is to implant a "false memory"; that is, to to kind of visualise myself as being a lucid dreamer all my life. To do this I'll go through my life and for each year or my life I try to name some memories of that year. Once I have a list, I go through the list and for each situation imagine that I'm back in that situation, I'm in a dream and that I realise it's a dream, then RC and become lucid. I also create a short fantasy about what I'd do once lucid (surprise surprise, it's often flying off to explore  :smiley:  )

Further points:

I like to memorise the lists I make of past events.

Features of the past events - events and people - often turn up in non-lucids during the night.

I try to remember events I thought I'd "forgotten". That is, when I remember the event I may laugh out loud when I remember it, or cringe with embarrassment about a faux pas.

I try to recall embarrassing, scary of sad events. The idea being that the feelings will feature again in dreams and make them vivid nightmares and thus more likely to trigger lucidity.

----------

